# A hoary old scenario



## Mirannan (Oct 6, 2016)

OK. here goes. An alien starship lands somewhere really obvious and impossible for even the most paranoid of governments to hide - Tiananman Square, White House lawn, the CERN LHC car park...

No announcement beforehand, no months of telescopically-visible braking, nothing. Maybe their hyperdrive put them in orbit.

What would be your reaction? What do you do?


----------



## Elventine (Oct 6, 2016)

Leave that county and go to one the furthest away from the aliens. If the aliens are don't come in peace they have the most warning.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Oct 6, 2016)

Reevaluate my possible holiday destinations


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2016)

Excitement and fear. Then look at funny cat photos on the internet.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Oct 6, 2016)

Put on a tin foil hat.


----------



## Elventine (Oct 6, 2016)

Justin Swanton said:


> Put on a tin foil hat.



Or two!


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 6, 2016)

Wait for some idiotic government official to start an intergalactic war we have no chance of winning. Because humans.


----------



## farntfar (Oct 6, 2016)

can't quite finish their sentences even when.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 6, 2016)

Why worry? What on earth can you do? So, probably just watch BBC News 24 and gossip constantly on phone/internet and face to face about it. If on the other hand, it had landed in my back garden, I'd be more proactive. 

It would be more the reaction of the rest of us that would be the immediate worry - so I'd guess though I'd keep an eye out to see if there will be a run on Supermarkets/supplies...there will be, won't there, no matter how many 'stay calms' will be pronounced by governments.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Oct 6, 2016)

I think as well the sudden proof that humans were not the only intelligent life might raise questions for Religions across the world.

I expect much like Venusian the only reasonable thing to do would be carry on with regular lower order primate activity - earning a crust, watching news outlets and communicating in our now demonstrably inferior and inefficient verbal language.

Also - we try to steal the hyperdrive technology. Because humans.


----------



## farntfar (Oct 6, 2016)

Venusian Broon said:


> no matter how many 'stay calms'



This is a bit like management saying, "There are no plans for redundancies".


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 6, 2016)

farntfar said:


> This is a bit like management saying, "There are no plans for redundancies".





Exactly, we don't want any panic, but we are thinking that it will occur.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone on this site would 'go survivalist' and go into hiding with years of army rations/guns etc... in some remote parts if the scenario stated at the start was to happen?


----------



## Justin Swanton (Oct 6, 2016)

SilentRoamer said:


> I think as well the sudden proof that humans were not the only intelligent life might raise questions for Religions across the world.



Not for mine. Besides a tin foil hat I would stand outside and stick out a thumb. Might as well have some excitement in my life...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 6, 2016)

Go to my mum's. no one does good stockpiling quite like her.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 6, 2016)

Why assume they mean harm?


----------



## Mirannan (Oct 6, 2016)

AnyaKimlin said:


> Why assume they mean harm?



No reason at all. However, assuming they don't when they do would have a lot worse consequences than the reverse. Unless, of course, assumption that they do mean harm leads to ill-judged action on our part; this might well be reacted to in a way we wouldn't like at all.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 6, 2016)

Mirannan said:


> No reason at all. However, assuming they don't when they do would have a lot worse consequences than the reverse. Unless, of course, assumption that they do mean harm leads to ill-judged action on our part; this might well be reacted to in a way we wouldn't like at all.



Assuming people mean harm when they don't can cause conflict.

It rather reminds me of the modern day parable of  the car jack.

A man discovered he needed a car jack to change a tire so he decides to go to his new neighbour and ask can he borrow one.  On the walk over he starts thinking maybe the neighbour won't lend him the car jack.  Or maybe the neighbour would charge him $5 to borrow it no maybe $10. 

He knocks on the door

The neighbour opens the door.

The man takes the man by the lapels, shakes him and shouts, "I'm not giving you $10 for the stinking car jack."


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 6, 2016)

AnyaKimlin said:


> Why assume they mean harm?


Thinking about it - given the scenario as laid out - if they landed on the white house lawn, say, then that implies they know enough about human culture/society to know that the US president is very important...but they 'aggressively' just plonked themselves in one of the most sensitive places on the Earth. (Try and see if you can have an impromptu picnic on the Whitehouse lawn next time you are in Washington DC? )

If they came down in a public park nearby - fair enough, that's showing a bit more respect


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 6, 2016)

Venusian Broon said:


> Thinking about it - given the scenario as laid out - if they landed on the white house lawn, say, then that implies they know enough about human culture/society to know that the US president is very important...but they 'aggressively' just plonked themselves in one of the most sensitive places on the Earth. (Try and see if you can have an impromptu picnic on the Whitehouse lawn next time you are in Washington DC? )
> 
> If they came down in a public park nearby - fair enough, that's showing a bit more respect



Mind you if it happens as a result of the next lot of presidential elections it could be an act of mercy


----------



## Vince W (Oct 6, 2016)

Swing on by the ship with a Milk Tray. The big one. Who doesn't like a Milk Tray?


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 6, 2016)

Vince W said:


> Swing on by the ship with a Milk Tray. The big one. Who doesn't like a Milk Tray?



Well this alien is letting you in - especially if you're sharing


----------



## Venusian Broon (Oct 6, 2016)

Vince W said:


> Swing on by the ship with a Milk Tray. The big one. Who doesn't like a Milk Tray?


Unless the Aliens are intergalactic truckers....

In that case, better bring Yorkies


----------



## Vaz (Oct 6, 2016)

Or a good magazine...


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 6, 2016)

Venusian Broon said:


> Exactly, we don't want any panic, but we are thinking that it will occur.


I wonder if it would be more effective if the government actually told people they _should_ probably panic.


----------



## The Big Peat (Oct 17, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> Excitement and fear. Then look at funny cat photos on the internet.



My response, roughly speaking


----------

